# Need a PC for architecture rendering



## akodoori (Jun 5, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Maya, 3dsMax and LUMION (Lumion Try a new breed of Architectural Visualization software: Render millions of polygons with ease)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:40k + can extend upto 50 for a better performing system (monitor not needed)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Can I do it? If yes then YES!!!

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB (already have a sata hdd from wd caviar green 500gb)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. Have a 22" samsung monitor that runs at 1920*1080 with 5 ms response time

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HDD, Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within a week.. willing to wait more if newer models or cheaper prices can be expected

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes i built/rebuilt my own desktop many times

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Warangal. Planning to buy it from Hyderabad (140km from my home town) or from MUMBAI(my brother lives in Mumbai, so he could just send it). I would prefer to buy things online rather than offline

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I narrowed down to AMD FX 8150 but my friend was saying intel i7-2700k performs better and is quite cooler. Also i believe amd's latest chipset 990 FX doesnt have PCie 3.0 (only 2.0) . should it be a thing i should concern? So ATI RADEON HD 7850 would work on PCIe 2.0 board? can some body suggest a good graphic card with 3000+ passmark points

PS: I am new to this forum.Kindly bear with my mistakes if any... thanks


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

akodoori said:


> So ATI RADEON HD 7850 would work on PCIe 2.0 board?


yes..

HD 7850 will work in PCIe 1.1 as well.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2012)

i7 2700K or i7 2600K is a better choice but they are extremely pricy. You can't get a config based on i7 even with a sub 10K Graphics card at a budget of 45K. The Processor and motherboard alone will cost you around 27K

My suggestion will be AMD FX 8150 or Phenom II X6 1100T based config. Since Maya, 3ds MAX etc are highly multi-threaded they can take the advantage of 6 core/8 core Processor.

Regarding PCI-E 3.0, there is no real world performance difference between PCI-E 3.0 and PCI-E 2.0 in 99.9% cases.

Here is my suggestion:-

AMD FX 8150 @ 11.675K (at smcinternational.in)
Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 @ 8.5K (Primeabgb.com)
G-skill Ripjaw 1600 MHz 4GBX2 DDR3 Ram @ 3.1K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
Asus 24X SATA Black DVD R/W @ 1.1K
Gigabyte HD 7850 OC @ 15.3K
Seasonic SSII12 620W PSU @ 4.6K
APC 1.1KVA UPS @ 4.6K

Total is around 53.4K. The Price can be reduced by going for Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.6K. This motherboard offers almost all the features of the 990FX board and if you're not going for Multi-GPU setup like Crossfire or SLI then it is enough for you. You can also opt for Phenom II X6 1100T, currently available at 10.5K


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2012)

An i7-2600k is on sale if you're interested.
 FS: Processor Intel Core I7 2600K @ INR 15,000 Only 7 Months Used Best Condition - For Quick Sale


----------



## akodoori (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot @ico and @cilus for your quick reply.
Cilus i accept that AMD FX 8150 is much cheaper compared to intel i7-2700k...
Even i downed to AMD but ever since my friend scared me that AMD needs an A/C room and also not so reliable as Intel processors i am unable to decide.
I read at some cpubenchmarks that performance wise both the procesors are same. What shall i do?

And do i require a extra cpu cooler with the config??


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2012)

1st of all stop taking suggestion from your friend, he doesn't know a thing. The AMD processors released back in 2000 used to have a little heating issue but so did Intel has with their Pentium 4 HT processors. Currently both manufacturers produce world class CPUs and reliability wise AMD is as reliable as Intel.
I personally have a FX 8150 and take it from me.

Regarding performance, i7 2700K is well ahead of FX-8150 in almost all the benchmarks, specially in the single threaded apps the difference is big.

However, Maya, 3dsMax  etc are highly multi-threaded applications and can take the advantage of the 8 cores of FX 8150 and in real world cases you will get pretty good performance, when you're comparing a 12K processor to a 19K processor (i7 2700K).

Also FX-8150 has support for some newest Vector Processing Instructions, FMA4 and XOP which might be supported with the latest version of 3DsMax. So in near future you can expect another performance boost.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

akodoori said:


> Even i downed to AMD but ever since my friend scared me that AMD needs an A/C room and also not so reliable as Intel processors i am unable to decide.


When Bulldozer runs much cooler than Sandy Bridge/Ivy Birdge, why will it need an AC room?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

You can also go for FX 8120 @ Around 9.5K


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2012)

No, FX-8120 isn't that good, Phenom II X6 1090T performs better than it in lot of cases.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> No, FX-8150 isn't that good, Phenom II X6 1090T performs better than it in lot of cases.



Did you mean FX 8120 ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Ya, edited my previous post.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks .


----------



## Prateek Pal (Nov 6, 2016)

I want to buy an assembled PC for animation purpose, mainly for decent renderings...My Budget is between INR 1,00,000-1,20,000.
Please suggest the configuration I should buy.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 6, 2016)

Prateek Pal said:


> I want to buy an assembled PC for animation purpose, mainly for decent renderings...My Budget is between INR 1,00,000-1,20,000.
> Please suggest the configuration I should buy.



Don't buy assembled one.It will be costly.
Get it assembled from someone in your locale.

Components you should consider are -
GTX 1070
I7 6700
16 GB DDR4
USB 3.1 compliant headphones 
2160p monitor
600+w psu

Try to get all components from one place.
Get the components under 1.05k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

